# THE bus



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Good to see that THE bus has been doing the rounds in london 

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Good to see that THE bus has been doing the rounds in london Â
> 
> Dave


I take it you mean this one....??? ?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/coach.jpg


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yikes.......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Trust it to be German - they likes their women to be likes man and men to be like women......


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Noooooo - I mean the Ugly bus. . .


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Please fill us in David ???


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Noooooo - I mean the Ugly bus. . .


 ??? ??? ???


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

me no understand? ???


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

You all know it really - the ugly bus. The one that comes round at the start of each summer, end of the winter and takes all the fat otherclothed women away - while at the same time dropping off all the lovely young girlies with low tops, short skirts and high heels!

Where do they come from, where do they go to over winter - I think the easter bloc or the med, just damn the bus for coming back at the end of summer.



Dave


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I've booked myself a place on the bus for September when it takes them all away again. Anybody else coming?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Good to see that THE bus has been doing the rounds in london Â


I think it must be doing doughnuts around Finsbury Square! ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Were you in Finsbury Square today then?

p.s. I will be driving the bus at the end of summer!

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep but they weren't letting any one off as it was too cold.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you think they might do a free bikini wax? :


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Actually I meant finsbury circus - different or am i losing the plot?

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Waxing and various beautification services are all available on the bus - just look at the girls it brings in !!!

Dave


----------



## myk (Apr 1, 2003)

Sorry, I thought the ugly bus was a daily service - arriving at the pub around 10pm, usually when you're having a slash. When you go back to your pint, all the ugly women have gone!!!  ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Thats the ugly mini bus - it couldn't possibly cope with the volume needed for london.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Sorry, that's officially known as the "Mystery Bus" (copyright Viz profanisaurus) whereby the actual definition is:
_
Mystery Bus: The bus that arrives at the pub on Friday night while you're in the toilet after your 10th pint, and whisks away all the unattractive people so the pub is suddenly packed with stunners when you come back in._

Interestingly, the very next entry is:
_
Mystery Taxi: The taxi that arrives at your place on Saturday morning before you wake up, whisks away the stunner you slept with, and leaves a 10-Pinter in your bed instead._

I guess "10 pinter" needs no explanation??


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Actually I meant finsbury circus - different or am i losing the plot?
> 
> Dave


Different but close to each other :

Finsbury Square is square and Finsbury Circus is circular! :


----------

